# IBS Audio Program Lost Listening Schedule or Lost CDs Info



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Howdydoodles - This is just for your information - if you lose the listening schedule or damage or lose a CD(s), for the IBS Audio Program 100, or any of the other program titles, you will need to contact the website where you purchased the program and give them your name and information. Then they will gladly resolve the issue or replace the component.While I am happy to provide support and info via this BB, folks need to go through the site of purchase for any sales type issues.Thanks!


----------

